# Faint line?



## nessaaaxo

We're unsure if we want baby #4, constantly going back and forth but I've been feeling off the last couple days. I get bad ovulation cramps and going by just that I would be roughly 12 dpo. I think I see a super faint line? I feel I can sometimes see a line out of nothing if I look at it too long. :?


----------



## soloso

I see it x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it too. Good luck


----------



## JessaBear36

I see it. GL


----------



## Neversayno

I see it too x


----------



## Skye75

I def see that line..
Goodluck


----------



## Bevziibubble

Have you tested again?


----------



## Emily1983

I see a line there too! =D&gt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

I see a faint line good luck


----------



## Azasha

Saw a line too!! Have u test again dear? 
:dust:


----------

